# Which Reo



## Rob Fisher (23/3/14)

Having just missed out on a REO for sale I went to http://www.reosmods.com/ to have a look at just importing one. But now I see there are a few different models..

REO Woodvil
REO Grand
REO Woodvil 18490
REO Variable Voltage Woodvil
REO Mini 2.1
REO Variable Voltage Grand 
REO Grand Low Profile
REO Woodvil Mini

I absolutely love the look of the Woodvil's but not sure they would be as robust or last?

I like the idea of a Mini but also think probably the best for me may be the REO Variable Voltage Grand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (23/3/14)

The Woodvils are beautiful, but all out of stock. He made some 300 and sold them within a very, very short time whilst we were sleeping over here. Woodvils are not made routinely and kept in stock. Also, not as robust and has an electronic firing button, which could go haywire and which limits the mod to higher resistance coils. A great showpiece, but not a work horse imo.

The VV Grand (metal) is horrible imo. Your SVD is better. Has been discontinued I think. You will see he has just one in stock.

The best to go for is either the metal Grand or the metal Mini. The Grand takes a 18650 battery and a 6 ml juice bottle. The Mini takes a 18490 battery and a 3 ml juice bottle. The Grand is just a little bigger than the Mini and also a good hand fit.

This post gives good information for a first time Reo buyer: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/all-things-reo.524/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/3/14)

Matthee said:


> The best to go for is either the metal Grand or the metal Mini. The Grand takes a 18650 battery and a 6 ml juice bottle. The Mini takes a 18490 battery and a 3 ml juice bottle. The Grand is just a little bigger than the Mini and also a good hand fit.



Thanks @Matthee! I'm busy going over your reviews and stuff now... Is @vaalboy's a Mini?


----------



## Andre (23/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @Matthee! I'm busy going over your reviews and stuff now... Is @vaalboy's a Mini?


Yes, @vaalboy (hate his new avatar) has a Mini.


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Yes, @vaalboy (hate his new avatar) has a Mini.



Ahhh... (I also hate his avatar) I thought so... if you personally could only have one REO would you chose the Grand or Mini?


----------



## Andre (23/3/14)

The Grand without a doubt! And the raw tumbled aluminium if I may be as bold to add.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/3/14)

I want this one!


----------

